# New Outbackers Member



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

My wife, Lori and I own an Outback 25RSS since April 2003.
We have two children, Tim (17) and Alexandra (aka Rosie, 13).
We live in the Easton area of Pennsylvania.

We owned a Starcraft pop-up from 1991 until 2003.
We currently belong to the Pa Keystoner, a Pa chapter of the Starcraft 
Camping Club. The chapter allows SOB (some other brand).
We love the club atmosphere. Hope to do the same with the Outbackers.

Thanks to Mike (camper479) for telling us about this site.

Ralph


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to your new home. action Easton seems to be an area I go thru on every trip I take (22 or 78) The Crayola capital.

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey guys, welcome!!!

Was great to meet you over the weekend and glad you joined. Packed up in a hurry in the rain Sunday AM and didn't get a chance to chat again. I like your username









Maybe we could coordinate a camping trip in the fall or next spring.

I like the club idea, not sure how that would get set up though.

Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the group!! action

Maybe we will see you at one of the group trips.

Kevin


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the group. Post often and I am sure we will bump into each other along the way.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Fred N Ethel,

Glad to have mertzed...er, I mean, met, ya. Enjoy the forum.

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to the group...nice to see another local joining in!!!!

Steve


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome! I look forward to hearing your experiences with your OB over the course of the past couple of years! Happy Trails!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think maybe we need to get a rally going with all you east PA folk and us NJerseyans, How's the fall look for you all? Maybe I'll start a thread on it.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m in, how about sept 10,11, 12. I have the Firemans convention the following weekend. Go to Appalachian, Mike says its a nice place.

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ralph welcome to the Outbackers!

Like you we had a Popup and were part of a great popup group, shamed we moved - sure do miss those folks!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Fred n Ethel to the Outback Family from another Pa er
Mike way to go








That sounds like a pretty good ideal,just depend when for us we have 2 more rallies and football

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

f and e action

welcome to outbackers.com

we are former p/u owners as well

darrel


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Welcome! it is good to have some more East Coasters join the site(nothing wrong with left coasterners lol) We all should work on a outing for the spring or summer next year........[/*_*B]







*


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

All,

Thanks for all the warm welcomes.

For the eastcoater, our fall plans are on hold for now.
Our son plays high school soccer.

Like the site. Lot's of great imformation.

Thanks again,
Ralph


----------

